

Ask HN: Finding products shown within video - ctwk

Hey HN, I am working on an idea and wish to gather your opinions regarding this idea of mine. So basically we are watching more videos online. We may wonder where we can get certain products that were shown within the video. For instance, I may be watching a video and wondered where can I get the mobile phone or the set of clothing used by the character within the video. If there is such a system whereby you can view products shown within the video and can click on links that can direct them to where they can find more information, would you use it?<p>Any feedback and chance of collaboration is welcomed. Thanks for the attention!
======
samzhao
I actually think it would be a nice idea. Show us a demo or something of your
idea to impress us!

------
ctwk
I do apologize if this post is inappropriate.

